# Commisson pages down?



## AquilaWolf (Mar 3, 2009)

I was just wondering if it was exclusive to my account or not. It seems any artist profile I visit, the commissions page loads with a message about the page being down. 

I skimmed around for a thread regarding this issue, and didn't locate one. If there is one in use on the issue, disregard this thread and redirect me. Please.

Thanks
-Aquila


----------



## thedarkwolfzearoth (Mar 4, 2009)

Nope, it's not only you, I'm having the same problem


----------



## oniontrain (Mar 4, 2009)

I went and posted mine on my front page since most people didn't know how to click the tab anyway.

Is there any way we can get an estimate of how long it'll be down for?


----------



## tsawolf (Mar 5, 2009)

Nope! It was taken down for security reasons. It will be up as soon as we can finish auditing it to make sure it is safe. 

It is the way it is.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 9, 2009)

tsawolf said:


> Nope! It was taken down for security reasons. It will be up as soon as we can finish auditing it to make sure it is safe.
> 
> It is the way it is.


 
Security reasons??? Safe??? ~Tilts head to the side~

What happened?


----------



## oniontrain (Mar 9, 2009)

Elessara said:


> Security reasons??? Safe??? ~Tilts head to the side~
> 
> What happened?



Some faggots from Lulz found some 'sploits in the page and were parading it around so somebody obviously reported it here.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 9, 2009)

oniontrain said:


> Some faggots from Lulz found some 'sploits in the page and were parading it around so somebody obviously reported it here.


 
I'm not sure I understand...


----------



## Quiet269 (Mar 9, 2009)

T3h could've h4xx0r3d t3h F|_|rr13s... 5o o|_|r 1337 M0Ds bl0ck3d th3ir 4cc3ss.

It will be back up when the 1337 M0Ds fix the issue.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 9, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> T3h could've h4xx0r3d t3h F|_|rr13s... 5o o|_|r 1337 M0Ds bl0ck3d th3ir 4cc3ss.
> 
> It will be back up when the 1337 M0Ds fix the issue.


 
I feel like such a nerd for being able to read that the first time through... 0.o


----------



## Nanakisan (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't want to sound like an arse but what exactly would there be in the commissions pages code that would pose a threat that the other pages do not. seems odd to me. I would think the frontpage would be the most dangerous in being littered with XSS exploits.

Just my honest opinion. That and what will happen to the page when the fixing is done. will people ahve to re-enter their information?


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 11, 2009)

oniontrain said:


> Some faggots from Lulz found some 'sploits in the page and were parading it around so somebody obviously reported it here.


I read lulz, as well as a bunch of others. We generally get notice of 'sploits fairly quickly.


----------



## Nanakisan (Mar 11, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> I read lulz, as well as a bunch of others. We generally get notice of 'sploits fairly quickly.



want some fun.
read pastebins at http://www.pastebin.com/ alot of programming stuff shows up but every now and then someone posts a please hack this site or heres someones password have fun. it makes me laugh to see these.


----------



## oniontrain (Mar 15, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> I read lulz, as well as a bunch of others. We generally get notice of 'sploits fairly quickly.



That was nice of them then... heh heh.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 16, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> T3h could've h4xx0r3d t3h F|_|rr13s... 5o o|_|r 1337 M0Ds bl0ck3d th3ir 4cc3ss.
> 
> It will be back up when the 1337 M0Ds fix the issue.



omg, I AM A GEEK, i can understand it fully.


----------



## tsawolf (Mar 17, 2009)

Nanakisan said:


> I don't want to sound like an arse but what exactly would there be in the commissions pages code that would pose a threat that the other pages do not. seems odd to me. I would think the frontpage would be the most dangerous in being littered with XSS exploits.
> 
> Just my honest opinion. That and what will happen to the page when the fixing is done. will people ahve to re-enter their information?



Ah, but the frontpage doesn't have XSS exploits.

The commissions info page does.


----------



## Nexus (Mar 18, 2009)

Hummm ok. I realy need the commission information to keep me and my customers updated. Some of the big bosses have some estimation for this service be up again?


----------



## tsawolf (Mar 18, 2009)

Nexus said:


> Hummm ok. I realy need the commission information to keep me and my customers updated. Some of the big bosses have some estimation for this service be up again?



No estimates. If it's that big of a deal, put an abbreviated version in your artist info.

It will come when it comes.


----------



## Nexus (Mar 19, 2009)

tsawolf said:


> No estimates. If it's that big of a deal, put an abbreviated version in your artist info.
> 
> It will come when it comes.



Yes..id like to do that. But unfortunally that page was the only copy i have of my list. Can you send me a copy from the backup just to me put it in a journal and keep a copy with me?


----------



## Elessara (Mar 19, 2009)

Nexus said:


> Yes..id like to do that. But unfortunally that page was the only copy i have of my list. Can you send me a copy from the backup just to me put it in a journal and keep a copy with me?


 
If you go to "edit commission info" on your FA page you can get your info... other people just can't see it atm...


----------



## oniontrain (Mar 19, 2009)

Just add it to your profile info, it's not like a bunch of people don't know how to click that tab anyway.


----------



## Nexus (Mar 19, 2009)

Elessara said:


> If you go to "edit commission info" on your FA page you can get your info... other people just can't see it atm...



Oh thank you so much my ocelot fella. 

And thank you onion for the tip


----------



## Elessara (Mar 19, 2009)

Nexus said:


> Oh thank you so much my ocelot fella.
> 
> And thank you onion for the tip


 
Np! Oh and btw..

<<< I'm a female... =3


----------

